# Oh darn...



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a doe that i've been wanting a doe kid from for awhile. Finally, this year she had one...gorgeous doeling with beautiful markings. Also, I was wanting to keep just one doe kid by one of my bucks this year. So this was the doeling I was keeping.

Anyway, when I disbudded her yesterday, I always check teats at this time too. I flipped her over and she's got an extra teat. :doh: 

Now, there is no history of double teats in these bloodlines that I know of and both sire and dam have never had double teated kids so could this just be a random thing not associated with their genetics or do you think the two bloodlines combined brought out the double teat?

I would absolutely love to repeat this breeding, but am worried maybe the combination of the bloodlines brought out this fault. So i'd love to hear what you guys think? Would you take a gamble and try again next year?

This is my first kid to have a double teat and hopefully the last. :sigh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry  I would repet the breeding if you really liked the conformation on the baby, it may never happen again, and if it does than I would sell both parents so you don't get any more babies that have 3 teats. Again, I'm so sorry :sigh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sorry... especially with all the waiting this whole breeding thing takes. This hobby takes the patience of Job!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Kylee. 
Ok so I did a lot of research on the genetics of teat issues. Here is the deal both parents have to be carriers of the gene to have kids with the issue or one parent has to have them showing. 

If both of your parents look clean then they are both caring the trait. You could do the same breeding 10 times and end up with no kids showing the issue or 20 kids showing the issue. Those kids that don't show it may be caring the trait only for it to come out in future breedings. 

I personally would not repeat the same breeding since you know that the parents have the trait in there genetics and I wouldn't want to risk passing this trait on to any kids wether visible or hidden. 

It sucks that your nice doe has that issue. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with logan ...

Sorry about her having the teat issue :-(


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. :hug: 

Are double/spur teats based solely on the genetics behind the goat?

Looks like I won't be repeating that breeding then. That doe sure was nice and I love the udders behind her. Oh well...at least someone will be getting a nice looking pet.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Are double/spur teats based solely on the genetics behind the goat?


Yes as far as my research lead me that is what I kept finding.

I think you are making the right decision on not repeating the breeding. It sucks and is a hard choice.
I did all my research after I realized on of my bred year old beautiful does has a teat issue. I can't believe I hadn't sean it before and was so bummed!! Now I am hoping that if she is bred (looks like she may not be) well I am actually hoping for boys so I can wether them. Oh and luckily I have a family member looking for a few pets so she will get to live out her life there without ever being bred again. I don't own the parents but if I did from what I learned I would never repeat the breeding.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I had one creep in two years ago - a single buckling born - he was wethered and the dam and sire were sold. I did not have any this year - not even in the myotonics. I am crazy about spur/double/spleet teats and when kiddos are born, that is the second thing I look at - first is gender, second is teats. Natalie (ohCee) thought I was a nut case when I kept flipping kids over - multiple times to double check.... she was like WHAT are you doing. I explained it to her and now she teases me about it all the time


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you ever get double teats/spurs then you shouldnt repeat the breeding. Those same buck and doe may never produce a double teat/spur again when paired with a different goat but may produce it again when paired together. Best to not take your chances


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with everything the other's said. Any buckling's from the same litter should be castrated as they would also likely carry the trait. If you choose to sell them as bucks, I would inform the buyer that his litter mate sister had a teat spur and that he likely carries it.

Teat spurs do pop up randomly. They aren't necessarily born with it. Which is why I always check my does and bucks for teat spurs. I had a doe who was born correctly teated come up with a teat spur at about 3 months.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, I would never sell a buck out of a litter with spur or double teated siblings. I appreciate all the input guys! :thumb:


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I asked this elsewhere but I can't remember where I posted...

But my Pygmy/Boer Cross Lucy has 4 teats....2 are growing like normal, and 2 stayed small.

This is an issue?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

For a pet its ok but for breeding it can make it harder for the kids to nurse.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Ember, its common in the boers to have 4 teats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Ember, its common in the boers to have 4 teats.


Since Boers are meat goats it can be ok. There are different configurations that are allowed and some that are not. Since they are mix breed I assume meat or pet and as long as momma can milk them they will be ok.


----------

